# Apache proxy to IIS Help



## jhannley (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi I am having some issues with what I think may be caused by a setting in IIS... I'll try and explain it and hopefully someone can help...

I have a server under windows 2008 running apache and I am having difficulties proxying to an IIS server. The apache server seems to enter the URL for the proxied server in the URL. For example, my httpd.conf file looks like this and the address of my apache server is http://webserver

proxypass /goodsite http://192.168.100.10/goodsite
proxypass /badsite http://192.168.100.20/badsite

When I enter the good site in the URL, for example - http://webserver/goodsite - it works. The URL doesn't show the proxied webserver address in the URL. When I enter the badsite in the URL(the IIS server) http://webserver/badsite it ends up changing the URL in the webbrowser to http://192.168.100.20/badsite. Is the reason the webserver does this because of a setting in APACHE or IIS? 

Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jer


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Let me see if I am following everything that you have going on here, you have Server 2008 running IIS and Apache. You are using IIS as your web server, and Apache as your proxy server. 

Before I go into too much depth I would like to know why you are running Apache as a proxy server? Apache is primarily used as a web server, not a proxy server. So, I would have to agree without knowing too much about your config files that you have a problem somewhere in the settings somewhere.

Cheers!


----------



## jhannley (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

No I have APACHE running as a webserver on one box, and I have IIS running on another box. For some reason, I couldn't proxy to the IIS box because APACHE would force the IP address of the IIS server in the URL. 
Essentially, I needed to set ProxyReverse on my apache server to point to my IIS box... so my problem seems to be resolved.

Thanks,
Jeremiah


----------

